# over 25 years of cats,,



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

when we crossed over our tinker cat last fall we started having problems remembering who was where, so my wife solved the problem for a while..
MUFFIN, the sweetheart, a long furred black and white, had a stroke or heart attack and died in my arms.
MICHELLE, the meteor, six lbs of determination wrapped in calico, died way to young.
BAKA NEKO, the loveable, a large lynx point that was never told he was a cat and he wouldn't have believed it anyways
SCOOTER, the steady, a tabby barn cat, she new she was a cat and enjoyed it for almost twenty years, 
SYLVIE, alfa cat, would catter in complete sentences, was like living mercury, a sweet blue that ran the house..
TINKER, a psyco lynx point, a least one of many personalities was sweet, took her 12 years just to think about liking me..


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Tghsmith, this is a lovely tribute to your departed cats. Makes me resolve to clean up my own little pet cemetary.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Those are very nice memorials. I have laid to rest two treasured cats & my beloved dog, Elwood on our property. This was their home. And therefore, I never intend to live anywhere else.


----------

